# Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !



## DeMeP (20. April 2012)

*Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Seit heute ist es für alle möglich die Diablo 3 Beta anzuspielen. Zwar nur für dieses Wochenende, aber trotzdem dürften sich einige sehr freuen 
Wer sich also noch nicht sicher ist ob er das Spiel vorbestellen soll, hat nun endlich die Möglichkeit selber Hand anzulegen.
Allerdings wird der Zugang erst um 23 Uhr freigeschaltet.


Offenes Wochende beim Diablo III-Betatest - Diablo III


Auf ein langes Wochenende und viel Spaß !


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Oha - der Härtetest für die Server wies aussieht


----------



## Psytis (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

ganz ehrlich, interessiert mich kein bisschen.
das meiste kennt man eh schon aus den unzähligen Beta streams und für ein Wochenede einen xxGB client mit unzähligen patches installieren... ne da hab ihc was besseres zu tun.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Wie groß ist denn der Client samt Patches?


----------



## DeMeP (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Also mein Downloader zeigt mit ca 4 GB an


----------



## larzer (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Psytis schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, interessiert mich kein bisschen.
> das meiste kennt man eh schon aus den unzähligen Beta streams und für ein Wochenede einen xxGB client mit unzähligen patches installieren... ne da hab ihc was besseres zu tun.


 da gibt sich aber einer schnell zufrieden 
ich werds ausgiebig anzocken um zu schauen ob sich der kauf evtl. lohnt oder nich
is eh bescheidenes wetter am wochenende.,..


----------



## Forfex (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Naja, da blos der Server in USA zur Verfügung steht, wirds sicher nicht lustig werden.


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Wie kommst du auf 23 Uhr? Ich lese die ganze Zeit 21:01 CEST.


----------



## Psytis (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



larzer schrieb:


> da gibt sich aber einer schnell zufrieden
> ich werds ausgiebig anzocken um zu schauen ob sich der kauf evtl. lohnt oder nich
> is eh bescheidenes wetter am wochenende.,..


 
was soll ich da noch antesten?
die Klassen kenn ich, Gameplay kenn ich, grafik kenn ich.
Vorfreude ist auch schon weit genug gesunken.
CE ist schon lange wieder gestrichen und wenn ich am release-tag keine normale mehr bekommen sollte, ist das auch kein grosser Verlust.

btw: Beta Stresstest brauch ich auch nicht unbeding wieder. da haben mir die WoW betas gereicht wie sie alle auf die Server losgelassen haben. ping jenseits von gut und böse, abstürtze und sonstiges brauch ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## wheeler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

na da bin ich doch dabei.mal schauen,ob das d1 d II feeling vorhanden ist,und ein kauf lohnt


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



DeMeP schrieb:


> Also mein Downloader zeigt mit ca 4 GB an


 
Ohje... das wird für mich dann wohl eher nix


----------



## HH-Sgt.Miller (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Das finde ich ja mal richtig Nicedas man die Bta ein We lang testen kann dann freu ich mich schon auf heute Abend


----------



## wheeler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

aber den freitag abend verbringt man dann wohl eher mit dem versuch des downloads


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Naja... wenn sich am WE die Gelegenheit ergibt dass ich mal 6 oder 7 Stunden nix besseres zu tun hab als runterzuladen im Hintergrund und zeit zum Spielen finde kuck ich mal rein aber mir ists jetzt auch ziemlich wurscht ob ich jetzt morgen oder in drei Wochen loslege.


----------



## RaVeNV1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Danke für die News 

Hatte bisher nicht das Glück, für den Beta-Test auserwählt worden zu sein, da sind 3 Tage besser als gar nix


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

... wenn es denn auch gut funktioniert. Als geschlossener Beta Tester hatte man ja das Glück, dass der Ansturm sehr begrenzt war und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe eigentlich alles gut lief.
Am kommenden WE könnten die Server durchaus mal unspielbar werden wenn Blizzard da nicht 100%tig aufgestellt ist.


----------



## RaVeNV1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Natürlich ist das auch mit Hoffen und Bangen verbunden, dass alles glatt läuft.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## michelthemaster (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

YAY, da bin ich doch glatt dabei 

Freue mich schon auf meine Collectors Edition, die dann Mitte Mai bei mir ankommen wird.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Endlich ne Open-Beta, wurde aber auch Zeit ^^


----------



## MourDog (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Psytis schrieb:


> was soll ich da noch antesten?
> die Klassen kenn ich, Gameplay kenn ich, grafik kenn ich.
> Vorfreude ist auch schon weit genug gesunken.
> CE ist schon lange wieder gestrichen und wenn ich am release-tag keine normale mehr bekommen sollte, ist das auch kein grosser Verlust.
> ...


 
dem kann man nur zustimmen! Das gleich gabs bei BF3 und SWTOR und allen betas zuvor!


----------



## Kyrodar (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Warum redet ihr alle von unspielbar? Wird etwa nur der Multiplayer-Modus zur verfügung stehen? oO


----------



## Lan_Party (20. April 2012)

Uhhh ob die Server das schaffen.


----------



## dr_breen (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Warum redet ihr alle von unspielbar? Wird etwa nur der Multiplayer-Modus zur verfügung stehen? oO


 
Auch der SP läuft über die Server. Es gibt afaik keinen Offline-SP.


----------



## blackout24 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Auch der SP läuft über die Server. Es gibt afaik keinen Offline-SP.


 
Das ist richtig. Gehen die Server Down laggt es bei dir im Singleplayer. Das ist neu das ist toll das sollst du mögen. Onlinezwang über alles!


----------



## Memphys (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Ich werds versuchen - wir werden sehen. Aber momentan lade ich mit Fullspeed, bessere Vorraussetzungen als bei Battlefield.


----------



## blackout24 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Du lädst ja auch von keinem Server sondern P2P.


----------



## Kyrodar (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Gehen die Server Down laggt es bei dir im Singleplayer. Das ist neu das ist toll das sollst du mögen. Onlinezwang über alles!


 
Dass es dann laggt hätte ich nicht erwartet. Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## benTi1985 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Gute gelegenheit um zu testen obs auf dem alten Laptop läuft.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Ich komme nicht rein!!!


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Sogar die Bildzeitung berichtet groß darüber. 


http://www.bild.de/spiele/spiele-news/diablo/offener-beta-test-diablo-3-blizzard-23763420.bild.html

Ich werd aber nicht mitmachen, sondern warte, bis das Spiel im Laden steht. Nach so langer Wartezeit auf D3 sind mir die paar Wochen bis May 15th auch egal...

Aber nur eifrig zocken und testen Jungs, vielleicht läufts dann am Releasetag auch direkt und es gibt keine Serverprobs, so dass man erst am 16. oder 17 richtig zocken kann. Was mich aber auch nicht wundern würde. Siehe BF3 Launch. Da konnte man die ersten paar Tage ja eigentlich auch vergessen.


----------



## Memphys (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht rein!!!


 
Werden die OpenBeta-Accs nicht erst um 23:00 unserer Zeit freigeschaltet? Bei mir sind jedenfalls die Server überlastet...


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Und ich dachte schon meine 2K Leitung wäre langsam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HH-Sgt.Miller (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

So warum kann man das jetzt nicht antesten,weil es  kommt immer eine meldung Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Service aufgebaut werden........Fehler 3003......was ist da los woran liegt das wie kann man  das problem beheben


----------



## MaNT1S (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

hab ich auch 

ich seh gerade auch der eu.battle.net seite:

Ganz schön viel los hier!
Aufgrund zahlreicher Anfragen und hohem Traffic haben wir bestimmte Bereiche von Battle.net temporär deaktiviert, um möglichst vielen Spielern zu ermöglichen, ihre Keys einzulösen sowie ihre Accounts upzugraden.

Bei einer Normalisierung der Anfragen sowie des Traffic werden die Webseiten wie gewohnt wieder im vollen Umfang zur Verfügung stehen. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!


----------



## Alterac (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Auf Amerikanische Server umgestellt?


----------



## MaNT1S (20. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

auch gerade gelesen... aber trozdem danke 

nun kommt allerdings Fehler 37... server ausgelastet


----------



## Alterac (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Ja bei mir auch seit 22 Uhr...
Ich denke es wird nichts mehr.

Edit 00:39 kann jetzt Charakter erstellen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

****, ich habe die nächsten Wochen noch Prüfungen, und sollte jetzt lernen, und jetzt ist da so eine Versuchung!!!


----------



## MaNT1S (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

bissle leicht die beta? bin als mönch ohne groß aufzupassen durchgerannt ^^


----------



## DaMikexXxn (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



*ICH HABE DIABLO 3 BEREITS GESPIELT :
Und Leute ich muss mal Dampf ablassen :*

*Ich habe  Diablo 2 glaube 20 mal durchgespielt und online Gezockt bis zum abwinken inkl.Baalruns 
Diablo 2 hatt mir gefallen weils ein bischen ernst war mann hatte das gefühl mann muss sich der Ehre halber der Sache annehmen . .
Die Grafik von Diablo 3 ist abnorm schlecht !! Mir kommt vor das Spiel ist fürs iPad oder Handy gemacht aber auf keinen Fall für PC...
Blizzard hatt das in meinen Augen gut gemacht für sich selbst: Diablo 2 hernehmen Grässliche bunte Farben einfügen (was ein wiederspruch in sich ist ,seid wann ist es in der Hölle Bunt und Hell? ) die Musik aus Diablo 2 und 1 einfügen und Ne Kakarme Grafik Engine einfügen Voala fertig ist Diablo 3 !!
Und mich ziehts immer dahin zu sagen für meinen Geschmack ist da zu viel WOW drinnen vom aussehen her und von der Strategie Paypal bezahlsystem usw. 
Diablo 3 ist GrafikQualitätsmässig auf Niveau von Diablo 2 nur das Diablo 2 2000er Baujahr ist und Diablo 3 2012 Makiert .....
Billiges Game soo Leid es mir Tut..
Ich meine am Längsten haben diese gnome fürs Implementieren von PAYPAL gebraucht um mal anständig mitzucashen bei jeder Transaktion..
Wie mann sieht an der Börse verdient Paypal mittlerweile sich ne Goldene Nase..
Aber solange ich als Mensch noch normal denken und Fühlen kann weiß ich was ich zu Tun habe ...
Ich habe mich sooo Gefreut aber ich habe nach 40 min. spielen abgebrochen mitten im Game da es mir sauer Aufstößt beim Spielen ...
UND DAS ÄRGSTE --> : Was soll der Scheiß beim Level up ?? Da steht : Ihnen wurden 2 Geschicklichkeit 1 Stärke und1 Intelligenz hinzugefügt !und fertig das war mein ganzes Level up ??
Bei Diablo hab ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut das auf einmal die 2 ROETEN KREUZE links und rechts Leuchten und ich selbst Hand anlegen darf an meinem Charakter 
Auch wenn er mal Verskillt war aber das war doch das Spannentste vom Spiel überhaupt !! Und generell ist das Spiel Anfangs viel zu leicht man(n) rennt mit einem Finger auf der Maus alles ab um zu Farmen und fertig kaklangweilig sag ich nur und wie soll ich wissen wie das spiel später wäre (im Schwierigkeitsgrad) wenn meine Motivation gar nicht bis dort hin reicht und ich das Spiel vorzeitig Beende und nie mehr Anspiele ????
Jetzt wird alles auf Idiotenstyle getrimmt Automatisch Skillen und Automatisch antworten bei Gesprächen und und und auch bei anderen Spielen Forza 3 zum beispiel --> 1 Button Playing ?? mann brauch nur mehr gas geben lenken und bremsen und schalten tut das Spiel automatisch . .. 

------- ICH SAGE DIE SPIELE INDUSTRIE VERBLÖDET ZUSEHENS !!!!!! !!!!!!  --------*  *

ICH WERDE DIABLO 3 NICHT KAUFEN !!* *
Ich habe bereits Torchlight  gespielt und das ist für mich das selbe nur das das NUR 9 euro  Kostet und nicht 59,90 !! *


----------



## dgcss (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Also ich habs heut Morgen mal ebend "Durchgezockt". Beta war in 2 stündchen eigendlich durch. Fands ganz Interessant und gut. Habe darauf mal mein Diablo 2 rausgeholt und mal seid langen mal wieder installiert. Ganz ehrlich macht das mal .... Ihr kommt euch bei Diablo 2 so vor als würdet ihr vor einem alten C64 sitzen  Bohr ist die Grafik von diablo2 schlecht gewesen 

Also ich werds mir auf jedenfall kaufen. die Beta war wohl sehr einfach und leider sehr kurz aber der fun war da.....
Zu meinem Vorposter kann ich nur sagen das das mit dem Bezahlsystem ja freiwillig ist und nicht wie bei Star Wars das du dir für unmengen von Geld Irgendwelche Online-Pass für ne gewisse Spielzeit kaufen musst. Das es ähnlichkeiten mit WOW hat, mag sein. Welches Morph/MMO ist nicht Wie WOW. Alle haben irgendwo seine Basis beim Aufbau des Game (Rede von der Entwicklung). WOW war nunmal erfolgreich und dann kann man sich das doch schonmal zur Basis eines neues Spiels nehmen. Wenn dus so nimmst ist WOW ein abklatsch von 1000 Free Games die vor WOW rauskamen etc.



> *------- ICH SAGE DIE SPIELE INDUSTRIE VERBLÖDET ZUSEHENS !!!!!! !!!!!!  --------*


Nein nicht die Industrie sondern die User/Spieler!!!!!!!!
Begründung:
Ich kaufe ein Spiel für 50-60 € und kann es spielen so oft ich will und wann und wielang.....

Solche User wie ich meinte, kaufen sich Games wie WOW,SW-TOR etc für 60-70€ zzgl MONATLICH 15-30€. Sprich Ihr bezahlt "Freiwillig" 420€ für 1 (EIN , UNO , ONE) Game !!! damit ihr das für 1 Jahr zocken "dürfen".
Also Profitiert die Industrie von "Verblödeten" Spieler. Würde es jeder Bojkottieren und es nicht kaufen , würde es solche "Online Pass" aktionen etc nicht geben. Sowas ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung von der Schlauen Industrie , die durch die bereitwilligkeit der "verblödeten" Spieler sich dumm und dämlich Verdienen.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (21. April 2012)

dgcss schrieb:
			
		

> Solche User wie ich meinte, kaufen sich Games wie WOW,SW-TOR etc für 60-70€ zzgl MONATLICH 15-30€. Sprich Ihr bezahlt "Freiwillig" 420€ für 1 (EIN , UNO , ONE) Game !!! damit ihr das für 1 Jahr zocken "dürfen".
> Also Profitiert die Industrie von "Verblödeten" Spieler. Würde es jeder Bojkottieren und es nicht kaufen , würde es solche "Online Pass" aktionen etc nicht geben. Sowas ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung von der Schlauen Industrie , die durch die bereitwilligkeit der "verblödeten" Spieler sich dumm und dämlich Verdienen.



Was hat das mit verblödeten Spielern zu tun?
Für die 13€ bekommst du auch einen sehr guten Support (WOW als Beispiel) und Server die ziemlich gut laufen. Wie war denn der Support bei D2? Gabs überhaupt einen? Regelmäßige patches? Ladder resett in regelmäßigen Abständen? Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern das sowas damals gab!
Ich bezahle für eine Dienstleistung, wie du z.b. auch den Taxi Fahrer für seine Dienste bezahlst.

Denk mal drüber nach 

Edit: andere geben Unsummen für Casemods aus. Oder gar für Hardware.


----------



## XT1024 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



dgcss schrieb:


> Solche User wie ich meinte, kaufen sich Games wie WOW,SW-TOR etc für 60-70€ zzgl MONATLICH 15-30€. Sprich Ihr bezahlt "Freiwillig" 420€ für 1 (EIN , UNO , ONE) Game !!! damit ihr das für 1 Jahr zocken "dürfen".
> Also Profitiert die Industrie von "Verblödeten" Spieler. Würde es jeder Bojkottieren und es nicht kaufen , würde es solche "Online Pass" aktionen etc nicht geben. Sowas ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung von der Schlauen Industrie , die durch die bereitwilligkeit der "verblödeten" Spieler sich dumm und dämlich Verdienen.


 
Wie kommt man auf 420€ im Jahr  12x11€ macht bei mir noch 132€ + als Bonus noch 75€ für die CE alle 1,5 Jahre 
 Andere kaufen ein Spiel für 60€ und merken dann dass es Müll ist...

Aber immer diese leidige Diskussion über die monatlichen Kosten.   
Dann sollen sich DIE halt die 11€ sparen und 2 Schachteln  Zigaretten kaufen oder am Wochenende 200€ versaufen (ist aus finanzieller Sicht alles zusammen Unfug)


----------



## windowsfan (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Hab die Beta eben auch durchgespielt, ganz guten Eindruck. War nur enttäuscht das sie so kurz war


----------



## blackout24 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Timewarp2008 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit verblödeten Spielern zu tun?
> Für die 13€ bekommst du auch einen sehr guten Support (WOW als Beispiel) und Server die ziemlich gut laufen. Wie war denn der Support bei D2? Gabs überhaupt einen? Regelmäßige patches? Ladder resett in regelmäßigen Abständen? Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern das sowas damals gab!
> Ich bezahle für eine Dienstleistung, wie du z.b. auch den Taxi Fahrer für seine Dienste bezahlst.
> 
> ...


 
Haha dann nenne mir mal ein Spiel was nach 10 Jahren noch Patches erhält wie D2:LOD. Soviel zum Support. Selten so ein Bullshit gelesen.


----------



## wheeler (21. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

erst heute habe ich gesehen,das ich ja nen beta key in meinem battlenet account habe...lol...haette vieleicht mal früher runter scrollen sollen


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. April 2012)

Hab die europäische beta seit Anfang gespielt, hab einer der letzen CE's auf Amazon erwischt, und frei mich schon wie ein schneekönig auf den 15ten, hab auch extra da schon freigenommen!
^^

Ps: bitte hört auf Dia mit WoW zu Vergleichen *ugly*

Natürlich fand ich das skill System von Dia 2 besser, aber ich bleibe bei abwarten und Tee trinken, is ja nich das erste mal das Blizzard was im laufenden Spielbetrieb ändern würde.


----------



## quadratkeks (22. April 2012)

Hab zwar schon vorbestellt, aber:
- viel zu leicht
- viel zu bunt
- viel zu "casual"

Klar es ist nur eine Beta...


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



quadratkeks schrieb:


> Hab zwar schon vorbestellt, aber:
> - viel zu leicht
> - viel zu bunt
> - viel zu "casual"
> ...


 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen! während der beta bin ich kein einziges mal auch nur in die gefahr geraten zu sterben, habe keinen trank gebraucht und konnte in den gegnermassen stehen ohne zu sterben...
viele droppende "medikits", health plus durch gegenstände und kaum schaden durch gegner macht das spiel sehr einfach momentan. ich hoffe im vollspiel auf mehr herausforderung! kann mich nur zu gut an das vezweifelte trank-gespamme in D2 erinnern ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Dann kaufst du dir das Spiel und spielst bis Inferno danach kannste dich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad aufregen.


----------



## butter_milch (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Hatte das Glück schon Anfang März einen Key zu bekommen. Hab das Spiel 5x durchgespielt ohne ein einziges Mal zu sterben und sogar das Beta-Maxed-Achievement erhalten. Es war wirklich unverschämt leicht, aber das wird sich im richtigen Spiel sicherlich ändern ^^

Zum leidigen Thema Gebühren: Die verlangten Summen wären sicherlich nicht nötig, allerdings haben sich Spieler mitlerweile schlicht daran gewöhnt. Es ist normal geworden, soviel zu bezahlen. Allerdings wären sicherlich auch geringere Beträge schon profitabel genug um ein solches Spiel zu produzieren. Und spätestes wenn zusätzlich wie so oft noch ein Item-Shop eingeführt wird, würde ich keinen Cent mehr investieren wollen.

Alles ist soviel wert, was andere bereit sind dafür auszugeben und die Zahl der Kunden gibt ihnen Recht. Aber zahlen Junkies auch immer das was der Dealer verlangt um an den Stoff zu kommen...


----------



## ryzen1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



DaMikexXxn schrieb:


> *ICH HABE DIABLO 3 BEREITS GESPIELT :
> Und Leute ich muss mal Dampf ablassen :*
> 
> *Ich habe  Diablo 2 glaube 20 mal durchgespielt und online Gezockt bis zum abwinken inkl.Baalruns
> Diablo 2 hatt mir gefallen weils ein bischen ernst war mann hatte das gefühl mann muss sich der Ehre halber der Sache ........*


*

Awww bitte?!
Ich wollte schon nach den ersten tausend Smilies gar nicht weiterlesen. Habs aber bis zum nächsten Absatz geschafft und hab dann abgebrochen, vllt verstehen mich ja manche 
Deine Meinung is dank größerer Schrift und in FETT auch nciht mehr wert als der Rest hier. Also bitte. Schreib gefälligst normal - .-
Achja als ich runtergescrollt habe zum nächsten Beitrag is mir noch der Mythos vom 60€ Spiel ins Auge gefallen.
Hm? ich hab 40€ für Diablo 3 gezahlt. So what?

@Topic
Das Spiel fand ich super. Ist auch schon seit längerem Vorbestellt. Ich freu mich auf den 15. *


----------



## Timewarp2008 (23. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha dann nenne mir mal ein Spiel was nach 10 Jahren noch Patches erhält wie D2:LOD. Soviel zum Support. Selten so ein Bullshit gelesen.



What? Oo
Lod kam 2001 raus. Bis 2006 hab ich noch gezockt und da gabs schon keinen Support mehr. Zumindest keinen guten.
So viel zum Thema "bullshit"!


----------



## dgcss (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



> Achja als ich runtergescrollt habe zum nächsten Beitrag is mir noch der Mythos vom 60€ Spiel ins Auge gefallen.
> Hm? ich hab 40€ für Diablo 3 gezahlt. So what?


Das war mein Beitrag  Da stand aber 2 Ich zahl lieber 60€ für EIN Spiel  nicht 60€ für Diablo 

Zu den Thema bzgl der Patches kann ich nur sagen... warum braucht ein Game Patches ? Weil Ihr ein Unfertiges Produkt gekauft habt. (Patches für Serverstabilität , Traffic Minimierung und evtl Osteraktionen nicht mit einbezogen)

Monatliche Kosten ist ein Absolutes No-Go...und wenn sollte es max 2-5€ kosten. Wie jmd schon Richtig sagte, deckt das mehr als nur die Kosten für nen Top Server. Sowas kann man aber auch anders erwirtschaften wie z.B das Auktionshaus in diablo3 oder Irgendwelche Cash Items oder sonst was.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*

Die 12€ monatliche Kosten fallen den Hatern immer nur in solchen Diskussionen auf ^^
Aber wenn man mal sinnfrei 12€ beim McDonalds verballert für einen lächerlich kleinen Burger und Konsorten, dann is das normal und gehört als zum Lifestyle dazu.

Aber Hauptsache mal n bisschen gehatet und die anderen als Dumm dargestellt .. jaja 


und - wer 60€ für D3 bezahlt  .. nunja - der hats einfach nicht besser verdient


----------



## Timewarp2008 (23. April 2012)

dgcss schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Thema bzgl der Patches kann ich nur sagen... warum braucht ein Game Patches ? Weil Ihr ein Unfertiges Produkt gekauft habt. (Patches für Serverstabilität , Traffic Minimierung und evtl Osteraktionen nicht mit einbezogen)
> 
> Monatliche Kosten ist ein Absolutes No-Go...und wenn sollte es max 2-5€ kosten. Wie jmd schon Richtig sagte, deckt das mehr als nur die Kosten für nen Top Server. Sowas kann man aber auch anders erwirtschaften wie z.B das Auktionshaus in diablo3 oder Irgendwelche Cash Items oder sonst was.



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das der Preis von 13€ in Ordnung ist. Klar wären 2-5€ eher angemessen es geht ja einfach nur darum das man hier für eine Dienstleistung bezahlt. Der eine kauft sich bling bling fürs Auto, der andere bezahlt 50€ im Bordell. 

Und zum Thema "unfertiges produkt", die wenigsten spiele kommen ohne Patch nach dem Release aus. 

Naja, ist ja auch egal...will Mich hier nicht streiten 

Gruß


----------



## dgcss (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



> und - wer 60€ für D3 bezahlt  .. nunja - der hats einfach nicht besser verdient


Hat ja keiner 60€ dafür bezahlt von soan trifft dein 2 Zitat doch ziemlich gut zu  Lesen hilft



> Aber Hauptsache mal n bisschen gehatet und die anderen als Dumm dargestellt .. jaja





> Aber wenn man mal sinnfrei 12€ beim McDonalds verballert für einen  lächerlich kleinen Burger und Konsorten, dann is das normal und gehört  als zum Lifestyle dazu.


Bei euch gibts bei Mc nen Burger für 12 € ???? Tut mir leid .. Verklag ihn .. das ist 100% kein Original Mcdonalds sondern jemand der den Namen missbraucht. bei Mc kostet der teuerste Burger glaub ich etwas über 6€ im Menü.
Dazu Grundnahrungsmittel mit PC spielen zu vergleichen ist glaub ich das sinnloseste überhaupt. Ohne Nahrung stirbst du ohne PC spiele nicht ..... aber das kam bestimmt von muttis besten 10 jährigen sohn der für Happi Happi kein geld bezahlen muss



> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das der Preis von 13€ in Ordnung ist.  Klar wären 2-5€ eher angemessen es geht ja einfach nur darum  das man hier für eine Dienstleistung bezahlt. Der eine kauft sich bling  bling fürs Auto, der andere bezahlt 50€ im Bordell.


Ist ja schön das wir dann der gleichen Meinung wären.... Allerdings sind auch diese Vergleiche nicht angepasst da das "bling bling fürs Auto" auch ein "Lebenlang ohne Laufzeit" wäre und nicht nur für 1 Monat oder sonstiges. Das mit dem Bordell find ich witzig  Dennoch sind das andere Faktoren (Komplexe oder einfach nur ein schlechtes aussehen) die da spielen um an solchen Orten gehen "zu Müssen". andere lernen lieber "Kostenlos" ne Frau kennen und "schleppen sie ab" (um es milde auszudrücken)


----------



## Timewarp2008 (23. April 2012)

Stimmt, die Beispiele waren jetzt vielleicht nicht die besten. Aber ich glaub du weisst wie es gemeint war


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



Timewarp2008 schrieb:


> What? Oo
> Lod kam 2001 raus. Bis 2006 hab ich noch gezockt und da gabs schon keinen Support mehr. Zumindest keinen guten.
> So viel zum Thema "bullshit"!


 
1.13c kam im März 2010 raus. Ich warte immer noch auf ein Spiel das nach der langen Zeit noch patches erhält.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. April 2012)

*AW: Diablo 3 Beta - Freies Wochenende für alle !*



dgcss schrieb:


> Bei euch gibts bei Mc nen Burger für 12 € ???? Tut mir leid .. Verklag ihn .. das ist 100% kein Original Mcdonalds sondern jemand der den Namen missbraucht. bei Mc kostet der teuerste Burger glaub ich etwas über 6€ im Menü.
> Dazu Grundnahrungsmittel mit PC spielen zu vergleichen ist glaub ich das sinnloseste überhaupt. Ohne Nahrung stirbst du ohne PC spiele nicht ..... aber das kam bestimmt von muttis besten 10 jährigen sohn der für Happi Happi kein geld bezahlen muss


 
Da hat aber wer n Clown gefrühstückt, wa?
Aber, die Antwort zeigt mir, dass du kein Stück von dem kapiert hast, was ich geschrieben haben :>

Und der Mutti-Sohn-Flame - uh, richtig Oldschool 
Dafür gibts n  Pluspunkt.


----------

